# When can i start treating bunnies for cocci?



## sweet_buns (May 4, 2013)

1 of my rabbits is a carrier of cocci, he never got sick from it but my first bunny that died is thought to have caught it from him. He has since been treated for cocci but want to make sure the babies are treated for it too. At what age can i start treating my kits for cocci and what is the best product i can buy from my local pet supply store for treatment? They're 3 weeks and 2 days. I'm in Australia though i assume it would be much the same around the world?


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 4, 2013)

I honestly don't know when you can start treating for cocci. We use wazine which is a chicken dewormer. You can also use sulmet. Those can be purchased at a feed store. 

A knowledgeable bunny friend said as soon as they are 6weeks a drop or two In the water for sulmet


----------



## ladysown (May 4, 2013)

if he has been successfully treated you shouldn't need to treat the babies.

What method are you using? 

Generally it's safe to use anytime, but you might want to wait until they are six weeks old.

I don't know the drug regulations in Australia, you'd most likely though have to go to a farm animal supply store to get it.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 5, 2013)

Thanks guys.

He was actually treated maybe a year ago or more now so it was a while back. I don't remember what the medicine was called but I've heard that breeders here use something with sulfur in it and put it in their water.


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 5, 2013)

Probably sulmet. Total name is sodium sulfamethazine. It's put in the water. So pretty much what we both said before. Deworming at 6weeks is fine. You can also retreat your other guy. Breeders just use the same dosage as chickens which should be on the bag.

Here's about it
http://www.drugs.com/vet/sulmet-drinking-water-solution-12-5.html


----------



## RoyalLions18 (May 5, 2013)

I wouldnt treat them unless their is a reason to. Treating them before they have it will not do prevent it from coming. Only treat it the moment it starts so it does not get worse.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link!

A breeder i got my first and one of my current bunnies from treats all her babies for coccidia before they leave for their new homes so i assumed it must be a preventative.


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 6, 2013)

It doesn't prevent it just treats for any possible cocci infestation. Although treating young ones isn't really necessary if you treat the adults. Babies will get them from the mom so if mom or no one else has them because they are treated every so often then there is no need for the babies. I thought it might be okay in your situation since you have had troubles with it before and it's been a while since their last treatment. We normally don't treat but recently had some babies die on us so we treated the whole herd just in case


----------



## sweet_buns (May 6, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> It doesn't prevent it just treats for any possible cocci infestation. Although treating young ones isn't really necessary if you treat the adults. Babies will get them from the mom so if mom or no one else has them because they are treated every so often then there is no need for the babies. I thought it might be okay in your situation since you have had troubles with it before and it's been a while since their last treatment. We normally don't treat but recently had some babies die on us so we treated the whole herd just in case



Ok thanks. I might treat them all then since it's been at least a year since the mum has been treated.


----------

